# اقدم لكم اخر انتاجى راوتر يقوم بالحفر على الاخشاب و الالمونيوم و البلاستيك



## شعبانكو (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اقدم لكم اخر انتاجى راوتر يقوم بالحفر على الاخشاب و الالمونيوم و البلاستيك
كما انة يقوم بتغير البنط 
اتوماتيكى[


----------



## أبو عبده (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى شعبانكو 
تحية طيبة 
اود التواصل معك إذا كنت متواجد بالقاهرة 
فتح الله عليك وزادك من العلم


----------



## شعبانكو (21 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام اخى ابو عبدة انا موجود بالقاهرة و لكن ادارة المنتدة تحظر وضع العناوين و الموبايلات


----------



## شعبانكو (21 أغسطس 2009)

فديوا لاول راوتر قومت بتصنيعةhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsNBQfNql0E


----------



## eng1_romy (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك انا اريد الدوائر الالكترونية التى تتحكم بالموتورات الثلاثة هل قمت بتصنيعها بنفسك ام اشتريتها جاهزه


----------



## شعبانكو (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخى العزيز انا و مهندس صديق كونا فريق عمل انا اقوم بتصنيع الميكانيكى و هوا يقوم بتصنيع الكنترول وهو المهندس هانى ابو سلامة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أغسطس 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ربنا يوفقكم و يزيدكم من فضله
أيوه كده يا رجاله أحلى حاجه عجبتني في الموضوع هو عملكم كفريق ربنا يبارك فيكم و يبارك لكم

ويحفظكم من كل شر 

تحياتي لكم مهندس شعبانكو وهاني ابو سلامه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أغسطس 2009)

انا أقوم بتصنيع الماكينه من الالف إلى الياء لأنني لم أجد من أكون معه فريق عمل للأسف ولذلك سعدت جدا عندما قرأت عن فريقكم حفظكم الله وبارك فيكم


----------



## شعبانكو (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## AS AS (20 فبراير 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## AS AS (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## mohamed qenawy (24 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليكم وارغب فى التواصل لله


----------



## sereena (26 فبراير 2010)

ماشالله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hafez_kabash (2 مارس 2010)

اخى العزيز
بسم الله ما شاء الله على تصنيع وفنش الروتر جميل جدا تسلم يداك انت ومن شارك فى تصنيعة
انشاء الله قريب هعرض اول انتاجى من الرواتر مع اختلاف المساحة وعدد الروس
اامل تبادل الاراء والخبرات حتى نقوم بتصنيع منتج عربى مصرى عالى الجودة
اول مقدر اضيف الصور هعرض الروتر الخاص بى 
معلومة انا مشترك جديد علشان كدة مش مسموح اضيف صور
اخوك حافظ كباش


----------



## م علاء محمد (5 مارس 2010)

اناخريج كلية تعليم صناعى شعبة تكنولوجيا انتاج مشروع تخرجى تصنيع روتر cnc فى الكلية وكانت تجربة جيدة واستفدت منها كتير وكان العمل بين شعبتين 
انتاج والكترونيات والحمد لله المشروع نجح لكن كان فى حاجات فى رايى عايزة تعديل فى تصميم الماكينة عشان موضوع الدقة وقلة الامكانيات بس انا عايز اعرف تكلفة تصنيع الماكينة دية كام وكام محور وابعاد المحاور وشكل الماكينة ارجو الرد منك وجزال الله خيرا


----------



## عبد القادر الشاط (5 مارس 2010)

ممكن رقم الهاةف


----------



## cch (6 مارس 2010)

Hooooooooooooooooo


----------



## شعبانكو (6 مارس 2010)

اخى المهندس علاء شكل الماكينة فى الصفحة الاولى اما الابعاد x185 sm y 244sm z25 sm


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (25 مارس 2010)

الأخ شعبان ....
بارك الله فيك وفى جهدك الكبير العالى ...
بس ياريت شوية صور تانية واضحة للماكينة ... علشان نتمتع بهذا الإنجاز ...
...
السويس


----------



## شعبانكو (30 سبتمبر 2010)

حاضر


----------



## شعبانكو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*بعض اعمالى*


----------



## شعبانكو (8 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## ahmedcnc (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ شعانكو ان الماكنيه التى تمتلكه رائعه واعمالك رائعه ولكن هل يمكن ذكر مميزات وعيوب هذه الماكينه 
والمكونات


----------



## شعبانكو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة اخى الكريم احمد الماكينة انا الى مصنعها بفضل الله اولا العيوب الاسبندل صوتة عالى لانى مركب روتر عادى لان مافيش عندى فى الورشة 3 فاز و الاسبندل الموجود فى السوق 3 فاز عدا ذلك الماكينة شغالة بكفائه المستورد و الحمد لله المميزات مقاس المكينة 185 سنتى متر فى 300 سنتى متر ارتفاع الزد 30 سنتى متر ثانيا قطع غيار الماكينة متوفرة عندى و الحمد لله المكينة شغالة متوسط 10 ساعت فى اليوم من حوالى سنتين و مفيش مشاكل و الحمد لله


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود العظيم تقبل الله منا ومنكم
عندى اقترح افكار لزيادة التواصل والتعاون بين جميع الاخوه المصنعين
1- لابد من التعارف واجها لوجه وذلك باتقابل فى نادى نقابة المهندسين فى القاهره مثلا حيث يسكن الاغلبيه
2-انشاء منتدى خاص بالمصنعين العرب لماكينات سى ان سى
3-انشاء جمعيه مشهره تضم جميع المهتمين بهذة الماكينات
4-عمل اجتماع شهرى لتبادل الخبرات ينتقل بين المحافظات وليكن يوم الجمعه مثلا 
معذره لعدم ترتيب الخطوات واقترح ان نبدء بالمقابله فى نادى نقابة المهندسين بابو الفدا بالزمالك
فارجو التعليق واقترح الموعد


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ شعبان
هل يمكنك افادتي في ما هو البرنامج المستخدم وما هي اداة القطع
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شعبانكو (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز يسعدنى و يشرفنى التعارف بك و انا تحت امرك حدد الميعاد اللى يناسبك بس يكون بعد الظهر


----------



## شعبانكو (3 نوفمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاتة البرنامج المستخدم ماخ 3 و اداة القطع راوتر مكيتة


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ولكن ماهو برنامج الرسم
وهل هذا البرنامج يدعم ال 3D وال 5 axis
وهل يمكنك افادتي في ما هي وظيفة برنامج camwork
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## منصور888 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشروع رائع .. تمنياتي لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## شعبانكو (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رسم حشوة*


----------



## شعبانكو (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخر اعمالى*


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله العمل الأخير تحفة يا أستاذ شعبان
الـ Ornament شكلها رائع بعد حفرها.
بس هو عندي سؤال
حضرتك حفرت الشكل الأخير على MDF ملزوق عليه قشرة ولا خشب كونتر ؟؟
وفي انتظار عرض المزيد من أعمالك الرائعة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك اخ شعبان


----------



## حوريه الارض (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى وبدون مبالغه المشرووع اكثر من رااااااااااائع احييك عليه بجد
ولكن طلب اتمنى تحققه انا انفذ مثل هذا المشروع واود ان تعلمنى كيف صنعته
والاحتياجات الاساسيه حتى لو بمقابل مادى وقوللى كم كلفتك الماكينه انا ما عندى مانع فى التكاليف

اتمنى تساعدنى وتعلمنى انا طالبه
ارجو الرد باى طريقه اخى وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

انا حصلت على رقم الهاتف من اليوتيوب ولكنى اريد باقرب وقت التواصل معك والاستفاده من خبراتك زادها الله
انا من القاهره ............


----------

